
Ask HN: How do I get my life back in order? - throwaway828282
I&#x27;m a 25 year old for whom the internet has been a long time source of fascination and joy. My parents weren&#x27;t well off and couldn&#x27;t afford to send me through university so I decided to study on my own. For a self taught engineer who lived in a place where nothing extraordinary ever happened, I lucked out and worked for big name brands, with amazing people and made good money. But a year and a half ago, the most unfortunate thing happened and I lost my childhood friend to cancer. We did everything together, from racing toy cars as a child to hanging out at our favorite Persian restaurant as grownups, we were best of friends for 23 years. And needless to say his death destroyed me.<p>The first few months I cried every other day, I would scream my lungs out and cry in my car. It helped to cry, after which I could get on with the rest of my day. The crying eventually gave way to a need to rebuild my life. I took every opportunity to be social, exercise and do good work, all of which made me happier and my life was starting to look good again.<p>But in recent months, I have been losing motivation and the activities that used to give me joy no longer do anything for me. 
Nothing interests me anymore. I am no longer motivated to solve problems, make money or do anything really. I just work enough get a paycheck, binge watch TV and occasionally go out with friends. I have become unproductive, feel constant anxiety and regret.<p>My judgement has become cloudy and I have trouble making even everyday life decisions. I find myself making decisions that I in hindsight usually regret. Even with all the agonizing, overthinking, reasoning, coin tossing and deliberating, I find myself making wrong decisions. The regret and failure of that decision manifests as an anxiety attack. I am tired of feeling this way!<p>How do I get over decisions that I know I screwed up on?
How can I think more clearly and make better decisions? 
How do I get my life back in order?
======
vfulco
Here is my perspective on some of what you have asked. I heard a great quote
the other day, "don't look back, you aren't going there". Generally human
beings do the best they can with the info they have available at the time.
Respect and accept that. Believe me, I have been in your shoes having lost my
partner, soulmate and beloved wife at 37 to rectal cancer. I can only say it
gets easier to carry the burden. Although there will be moments when the
survivor guilt is overwhelming, try to honor their legacy and the years they
were robbed of by living as fully as possible. It will benefit you and the
world around you. A good therapist will help too epecially one who has a
specialty in cancer related. Be well. --A fellow traveler on the grief
journey.

------
davymac
Psychiatrist for some temporary help (unless this turns out to be an issue
that has long been masked) and a therapist immediately. Don't wait assuming
it'll just get better. The moment you finish making your appointment, grab
some Nike's and start running. There's known formulas to fix the misery. I
speak from a lifetime of struggling with depression. Don't ignore it. Don't
"get used to it" like I've heard others say. Fix it.

~~~
facorreia
This, definitely. There's no shame in seeking help when you need it. It can be
very hard to lift yourself back up. I strongly encourage you to seek a
psychiatrist's help ASAP.

------
brudgers
My condolences on your loss.

As others have suggested, talking with a qualified clinical therapist may be a
reasonable way to coming to find a peaceful place for your friend's death and
to live with your grief in healthier ways.

A qualified clinical therapist can bring understanding and insight to the
grieving process. This doesn't mean that your loss isn't unique, just that
people tend to encounter similar patterns when grieving and these patterns are
normal and can be dealt with in healthy ways without ignoring the reality of
personal loss.

My childhood best friend, Leonard, was struck and killed by a car Thanksgiving
night, 1984. Writing that made me sad. The loss is still there after all those
years. But I've found a place for it and it would be worse I think if I didn't
still feel the loss. My friend Phil was in the Marine Corps when Leonard died.
He'd known him longer than me. The Corps would not grant him leave for the
funeral.

All these years later, sometimes when we talk, we talk about Leonard's death
because it hasn't gone away. But mostly we talk about our families and friends
and our work and the joy in our current lives. Because that doesn't go away
either.

Good luck.

~~~
throwaway828282
I'm very sorry for your loss. It's hard moving on without your friend by your
side.

~~~
brudgers
Thanks. It was hard for me for a while.

I wouldn't say that the Leonard shaped hole in my life has become smaller.
It's more that my life expanded to places beyond the old neighborhood, into
interesting work, alongside a spouse and then a child, and always some dogs,
and the hole is a smaller part of my whole life on the day to day, without
changing the degree to which the hole is part of who I am.

------
ilikejam
It sounds very, very much like you are depressed. You should seek medical
advice.

I don't think there's much else to say, really. Get well, and the rest will
follow.

------
zerognowl
Tony Robbins' 'Strategy, State, and Story' framework works for me. Let me
briefly explain this using my own terminology. Tony goes into this in much
more detail, and I would recommend watching one of his more recent Youtube
talks.

Strategy: There are very basic strategies for getting tasks done these days
now more than ever, and they're all well documented, with people even
outlining the potential pitfalls and benefits of the strategy. If your goal is
to make friends, there is a strategy for that: Take up salsa classes, or a
cookery course. If it's to make a million dollars, there are blueprints for
that: Set up vending machines in every store you can find selling bubblegum.

State: State actually comes first before strategy and the idea is to get your
mindset right before doing any task. Remember it's body first, and then the
mind. The mind essentially runs off the body, so you want to nourish it. Eat
healthy fats, avocados. Do Yoga. Make your gut biome more diverse with
probiotics. Anything to make tasking seem more frictionless and effortless.

Story: Story is tied in with identity, and so much of our identity can be
hacked. Your story doesn't have to be set in stone. Sometimes its useful to
throw out your current narrative and replace it with an entire new one. Also:
Nobody actually cares about your story. If you're telling yourself the same
things over again and again in your head, you will start to believe it, so
tell yourself what you want to hear.

------
mchan
First of all, try not to beat yourself up about screwing up or making the
wrong decisions. This is all normal and a part of your experience. What you
have gone through may need some time to process.

Start with small steps. Over thinking and over reasoning is a way for your
brain to avoid what you are actually feeling. This is normal because we are
all inclined to avoid unpleasant feelings. Slowly try to get in touch with
those feelings, even if they're painful. The more you try to avoid them, the
more they will linger, and the more you try to suppress them, the deeper your
depression. Getting in touch with those painful feelings are actually not as
bad as you fear. It can actually be cathartic.

Along with all the suggestions to see a qualified therapist, I would recommend
reading some of Pema Chodron's books. There's one in particular that may be
relevant for your situation called 'When things fall apart'

I won't wish you good luck, because luck will not make things better for you.
This will take some time and a little effort to work through. You have already
taken the first step by reaching out. What you do next, and the skills and
lessons you will learn through processing this experience will grow you as a
person. Remember - one step at a time.

------
veddox
I know religion is not something one is supposed to write about on HN, but
this is a personal help issue and not a technical/social discussion, so I hope
I will be forgiven.

But seriously: my advice to you is to find a pastor/cleric you can trust and
talk to him about your situation (many are in fact trained grief counselors).
I too lost a good friend some years back, and my faith and my relationship to
God were really what brought me through the time of mourning. Please at least
consider it.

------
angersock
Get your ass to therapy--it's good for everyone.

Consider going to school and studying something perhaps unrelated to
engineering. You'll meet people and be given a perspective you won't pick up
on the internet.

Go outside, start working out (walking, jogging, lifting, swimming, rowing).
Do something in meatspace.

------
jason_slack
First, my condolences on your loss. Losing someone so close can be
devastating. I have lost someone very close. Their death sent me into a
downward spiral where I questioned everything around me. My family, job,
friends, like, why am I here, etc.

I saw a psychiatrist. I took medication. We talked. It helped. I stopped the
medication 10 years ago. I am thankful I admitted I needed someone to help me.
I wasn't qualified to help myself and I didn't see the "light at the end of
the tunnel" without them.

You can't right any wrongs until you understand why you wrong'd in the first
place. People will understand.

Good luck. If you need a helping hand getting started this community can help.

------
touchofevil
Sorry for your loss. It sounds like you are depressed and should chat with a
therapist. Good luck.

------
Broken_Hippo
I agree that it seems like depression. It is really common after any major
life event - good or bad stress. In this case, death. I'm sorry for your loss.

I'd recommend therapy and a trip to the doctor. If it makes it easier, call
your physician and take this with you to explain. He or she might be able to
recommend a psychiatrist or therapist for you as well.

If medication is recommended, I recommend taking it. It doesn't mean you'll be
on it forever, but it will make it a whole hell of a lot easier to work
through this to get to the non-medicated point.

------
internaut
I can tell you what I know to be true.

Given time, you change and adapt. A great majority of dysfunctions put
themselves right if you wait.

If you are patient with yourself you shall be fine. I repeat: be patient with
yourself.

Here is my hypothesis or idea of why this sort of thing happens to us.

The brain is this complex organ and when it undergoes stress such as
bereavement it shall put you in a certain state, such as low mood, because
some part of it not under your conscious control has decided to do this.
Seeing this as an error, could be an error. To put it another way, when you
injure your leg, you cannot walk on it because of pain. Pain tells you not to
hurt yourself more so. The same is true of mental troubles, only instead of
pain, it is a lowering of mood. Perhaps this should be understood as a safety
mechanism.

In most cases if you run on autopliot for a period of time, perhaps some
months or years, you shall recover. In some cases you need to change your
environment in some way, but your intuition should be the judge of that.

------
nso95
See a psychiatrist, seriously. They'll hook you up with the right combination
of counseling and medication (if necessary).

------
paulcole
>I just work enough get a paycheck, binge watch TV and occasionally go out
with friends.

This is a reality millions of people live with (and millions more would love
to have). You'll probably get used to it over time.

------
JSeymourATL
> we were best of friends for 23 years.

Close friends often know our trigger buttons better than we do. If he were
here today-- what do you think he would say? What do you think he would do to
help pick you up?

There's already several excellent suggestions here. Rigorous exercise is known
to help alleviate depression. Honor his memory by making a decision today-- do
get moving, start rebuilding.

------
mrcabada
I'm having the same problems right now. I'm 26, entrepeneur and my motivation
is going down, way to down. Here is my story:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12630473](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12630473)

If you feel related and want to chat a bit, let me know! I'd love to chat with
someone about this.

------
drock88
Sorry for your loss. Take some time to travel out, meditate, enroll for some
NGO as helping others without any monetary reason will calm you. we all go
through such phase, use this time to find your personal interests.

------
wodenokoto
It is quite common for untimely death of someone close to you to cause a
depression and it is quite common for that depression to not settle in
immediately.

------
joeclark77
Throw out the TV, for starters.

